# new york



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

hello...in january i will go to new york for a couple of weeks,i am from rome...where can i go for a weekend of snowboard??there is a good place not far from new york or i have to go in colorado?thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

imho...nyc = wrong coast...go to the rockies or the cascades


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vermont is going to be the closest decent riding and it is not going to be on par with the Western areas as mentioned. Hunter, Belleayre Windham are the closest areas. Mountain Creek NJ is maybe the closest. These places are bumps though. Don't expect Italian level ski areas.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

When you say New York, I'm going to assume New York City. 

There are mountains in catskills area of upstate NY such as windham, bellearye, hunter, etc. 

Stay away from mountain creek unless you want to do strictly park. 

Your best bets are to travel a bit further and go to Vermont. Stratton, Killington, Okemo.

If you want to travel even further then try Jay Peak.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Also assume you mean NYC. Your best bet will be bus trips to either the Catskills (~2.5 hour ride one way) or Vermont (4 - 5 hours). Bus trips range between $80 - $105. That's round trip bus fare, lift ticket and depending on the company, a bagel with water. These sites won't have any info now but check this thread when you are in NY and they will:

Home | Snowbirds Ski Tours >> Long Island Bus Trips >>

Island Ski Tours

Constant Contact EventSpot


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

thank you everybody for your answers...yes i wil stay in NYC...there is a big difference between stratton and jay peak?can be a good idea or is better go further and get to colorado(o utah)?excuse me but is my first time in the united states....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado is something like 36hrs by car. You would have to fly. Utah is even further. I don't know if that distance can work with your trip.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

gabriele said:


> thank you everybody for your answers...yes i wil stay in NYC...there is a big difference between stratton and jay peak?can be a good idea or is better go further and get to colorado(o utah)?excuse me but is my first time in the united states....



How long will staying in the US? If you're staying for a few weeks in might be in your best interest to take a flight to Colorado or Utah for a few days. If you don't have that much time to spare then taking a bus from NYC to Vermont is your best option in my opinion. There are several bus services that do this. I do this just about every other weekend during the winter. I use Emilio's (Emilio's Ski & Snowboard Shop NYC). Their website looks like it was made in 1992, but they're legit. They have one pick up location in Manhattan.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

The ovrride.com bus trips are great. They give out beer on the ride back.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

gabriele said:


> hello...in january i will go to new york for a couple of weeks,i am from rome...where can i go for a weekend of snowboard??there is a good place not far from new york or i have to go in colorado?thanks



Enjoy New York, leave the snowboard equipment a casa.


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

*.*



LuckyRVA said:


> How long will staying in the US? If you're staying for a few weeks in might be in your best interest to take a flight to Colorado or Utah for a few days. If you don't have that much time to spare then taking a bus from NYC to Vermont is your best option in my opinion. There are several bus services that do this. I do this just about every other weekend during the winter. I use Emilio's (Emilio's Ski & Snowboard Shop NYC). Their website looks like it was made in 1992, but they're legit. They have one pick up location in Manhattan.


i'll stay for 2 weeks,perhaps 3...but i wish study english,so i could leave for the mountain friday and back on sunday..if in vermont(for example killington)there are good trail probably is the best option....thanks


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

kaka said:


> Enjoy New York, leave the snowboard equipment a casa.


...but i'll leave my equipment a casa!!!the problem is that in NYC there is the burton store,the volcom store ecc....where the prices are chipest than italy!!!:yahoo:


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Any reason nobody has mentioned Whiteface?
It's one of the biggest on the east coast.


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

bigger than killington?


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

You mean iceface. If your going to drive farther than hunter windham etc. then go to vermont. Jay is always my vote despite the distance. Best snow, best terrain, least crowds. But vermont is the way to go regardless.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

gabriele said:


> bigger than killington?


No, not even close. Whiteface has more vert. But Killington's acreage is twice as much. Killington is a much larger mountain.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I would have to agree that Jay Peak has the best snow quality and quantity , but I'm a little biased because of my location.
Was just wondering if "Iceface" would be worth it, since it is in NY state.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

If you're driving from NYC then no it's not really worth it unless you're just looking for a new place to ride. It's a 5 hour drive to Whiteface. Killington is 4.5-5 hour drive.


----------



## Angry-cop (Jun 27, 2013)

Hunter was amazing went I went.. It was also the weekend and the lift lines moves fast..Prob your best bet so you can cut down on travel time..


----------



## Peterson (Jul 30, 2013)

Enjoy New York! Hire a good guide who will tell you about the most visiting places or search on the internet for some good places to live or visit in New York, best of luck.


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

Peterson said:


> Enjoy New York! Hire a good guide who will tell you about the most visiting places or search on the internet for some good places to live or visit in New York, best of luck.


thankssss


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

how about Stowe in Vermont? It is pretty big and has few board shops in the area.


----------

